# Snowboard Lenght - Don't know who to listen to =/



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi there,

So I'm a Beginner to snowboarding, and I just bought my 1st board online. I'm 5' 11", 176 lb

First I bought a 158 board, but I decided to return it because it was a Wide and I don't need one. When I e-mailed the store about returning it, the guy told me that a 158 was too big for me, and that I should look into something smaller like 153-156. So I returned that board and got a 155.

Today I went to their store to buy a pair of boots, and after I got them I asked the guy what did he think about the size of the board I got. He told me to definitely return it and get a bigger one.

Now I'm in this situation. I don't know what to do. They have the same board i got in 158, and I'm not sure if I should get it or stick to mine.

I know the length is sort of personal preference also, but I can't wait for the season to start to decide it, because I won't be able to return it anymore =/

I just wanted you guys to give me some kind of advice on what to do. Maybe someone with a body similar to mine could tell me what size they ride? I remember a guy here telling me that he has a body similar to mine and rides a 155 for all mountain.

I appreciate your help guys...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

56-58 should be fine for you as a beginner considering your weight. You probably don't even know what kind of riding you want to do yet...

You want to size down for a park stick and size up for a powder or more freeride type of board

You're probably getting the size differences because the two guys have different riding styles


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> 56-58 should be fine for you as a beginner considering your weight. You probably don't even know what kind of riding you want to do yet...
> 
> You want to size down for a park stick and size up for a powder or more freeride type of board
> 
> You're probably getting the size differences because the two guys have different riding styles


yup. Oh and you need a wide with an 11 sized boot or bigger.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> 56-58 should be fine for you as a beginner considering your weight. You probably don't even know what kind of riding you want to do yet...
> 
> You want to size down for a park stick and size up for a powder or more freeride type of board
> 
> You're probably getting the size differences because the two guys have different riding styles


This. Also a lot of it is personal preference. Hell I rode a 147 in the park last year at 180 lbs:laugh:. I got a 152 this year though that was a noodle.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Smaller board is going to be easier to control as a beginner, where as a longer board is going to run faster and be harder to manage your edges. But once you're a proficient shred, a smaller board will be good in the park and trees, but will run slower and have less float in the deep stuff. Depends on how long you're planning on using this first board before upgrading.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> yup. Oh and you need a wide with an 11 sized boot or bigger.


Depends on the board, I've got 11.5 boots, large bindings, and my other board is a mid-wide


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for the help guys.
Now without being able to try the board first, would you recommend me to stick to the 155 or get the 158?
What would you guys do based on your experience for example?


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh and my foot is 10.5, so I don't think I need a wide.


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Snowolf and everybody.
I'll think I'll stick to the 155 for now then. If I feel it's not good for me, or that I get a lot better this season, then I'll consider getting another board for next season.

Thanks again for the help guys...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm about the same size as you and I have four boards and they range from 158 to 165. I'm not a big fan of the whole small board thing. Both of my park oriented boards are 158s, but then again, you'll usually find me in the jump lines, not jibbing. I'll hit a box or two occasionally, but that's about it. Jibbing's just not my thing.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Redmond! nice I used to live there on 148th behind Grasslawn Park.

Where do you ride Stevens or Snocrumie?


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice! I live pretty close to Grasslawn Park.
Actually I rode just by the end of last season, and it was @ Crystal.
This season I'll get a pass for Snoqualmie. Is it too bad? =P


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Snoqualmie is fine when there is snow. When there is barely any snow, it's really not so great. It's not the biggest mountain, and it doesn't have the highest elevation, but it has a good park, and it has Alpental. Alpental is the bees knees when it has fresh powder.


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I'm going to Snoqualmie because I have some friends that are getting the pass there. And it's also the closest mountain to me. It'll be easier for me to go a lot and try to improve well this season =D


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Ski acres is good, Snoqualime sucks, Alpental is the best out of the 4 by far, Hyak has good tree runs if they ever open.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hyak is opening back up this winter, and with new lifts and accessible terrain to boot!


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Oct 5, 2010)

first off, you don't need a wide

Secondly I am very similar in height/weight to you and I'm looking to purchase something in the 155-157 range. Granted I only weight 170 lbs so there's a slight differential but not huge. I wouldn't worry too much about size .. if you're gonna use in a park go 155 or 156 if you're using for mountain and plan on gaining weight/growing get 157-158


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, if it's not too late to ask, what board did you get?

A general statement like "A 155 is good for you" doesn't quite get the job done. All 155 boards are not created equal. If you are riding say a 155 Ride Machete, then it is definitely too short for you. If you are riding a 155 Ride HighLife, then it's a good size for you.

What makes the difference is the weight ranges for these boards. Weight ranges are often dependent on the flex of the board. The softer Machete has a lower weight max than the stiffer High Life in the same size. Wide boards accommodate an even bigger weight range than their counterpart sizes.

As Dano already pointed out, needing a wide board is highly dependent on the board's waist width (Actually insert widths, but you can add a few cm to the waist measurement given for a general estimation if you can't personally measure it). Some boards have deep sidecuts while others have wider ones.

By the way, I'm similar in build to you. I'm 5'9 (I thought I was 5'11 for the longest time until a doctor's office accurately measured me) and 180-185lbs (usually 175-180lbs by winter season). I wear size 10 boots and ride a 158 for all-mountain and a 156 for a more freestyle orientated all-mountain style.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Hyak is opening back up this winter, and with new lifts and accessible terrain to boot!


Awesome, did you ever ride on the sketchy chair lift on the far left? That is the scariest chair I've ever been on.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think he'd notice the difference between a 155 and 158. That's 3 measly cm (1 inch) of difference.


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Leo said:


> Actually, if it's not too late to ask, what board did you get?
> 
> A general statement like "A 155 is good for you" doesn't quite get the job done. All 155 boards are not created equal. If you are riding say a 155 Ride Machete, then it is definitely too short for you. If you are riding a 155 Ride HighLife, then it's a good size for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Leo,

Only saw your reply today. The board I got is a Nitro Volume. I'll post the specs listed on the website I bought it:


Nitro Volume Snowboard 2010 – The Nitro Volume Snowboard will step up your learning curve from the first day you strap in. The radial sidecut makes for easy, consistent turns and the Bi-Lite construction is lightweight and snappy under your feet giving you the confidence to turn up the volume. So go ahead, see what the competition wishes they had in this all terrain board that allows you to become one with the mountain.

* Flex and Rider Style:This directional board has a standard camber with Nitro’s most versatile all-mountain flex that combines their signature pop with a smooth response you can tear up the whole mountain with.
* Construction and Core: The tip-to-tail Power Core provides strength while combining the ultimate amount of board feel, flex, and response for a ride that you have complete control over, with a biaxial fiberglass Bi-Lite laminate that makes for effortless turns and a forgiving flex.
* Sidewalls and Edges:The radial sidecut in the Nitro Volume Snowboard makes your turns smooth and control completely yours no matter the speed.
* Base:The High-Def FH Base is Nitro’s ultra clear base material blend that’s fast, durable, and can take any beating that the terrain or the park can dish out.


Specs

* Tip Width:296mm (152cm), 298mm (155cm), 300mm (158cm)
* Waist Width:252mm (152cm), 254mm (155cm), 256mm (158cm)
* Tail Width:296mm (152cm), 298mm (155cm), 300mm (158cm)
* Ability Level:Beginner - Intermediate
* Core Material:Wood
* Effective Edge:1140mm (152cm), 1170mm (155cm), 1190mm (158cm)
* Rider Weight:110-155lbs (152cm), 120-165lbs (155cm), 145-185lbs (158cm)
* Rocker Type:Camber
* Sidecut Radius:7.2m (152cm), 7.6m (155cm), 7.8m (158cm)
* Stance:52-64cm (152cm, 155cm, 158cm)
* Width:Regular

Based on these specs it seems the the 158 would be the one for my weight. Do you think I should trade the 155 for it?

Thank you!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I own a '10 Nitro Volume and rode it for last season. I have the 159w and it is a really good board. It is a little stiffer so it's more of a freeride board, but you can still lap the park in it as I did on many occasions last season. It's kind of hard to get it all pressed out, but it can be done. I can tell you this, the board is fast. It definitely glides well. 

The wide is super wide. You will not need one for sure. I believe my wide is 27cm at the waist. I have a 13 size foot and my overhang is minimal. I would say for you, if you want to be freeride with an emphasis on freestlying the mountain then size down to the 155. If you just want to have a super stable board that's great for bombing a hill and riding the powder, then stay with the 158. 

This year I'm starting out on a '10 Signal Omni 157, but I am keeping the Nitro around for now until I decide how I like the signal. I know my Nitro is stable and dependable and a great, fun board to ride. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I think you will.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Awesome, did you ever ride on the sketchy chair lift on the far left? That is the scariest chair I've ever been on.


I know the chair, but I feel like the Alpental chair to the top is more sketch. I'll check it out this season though and re-compare as it has been a while since I've ridden that particular chair in Hyak.


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I would say for you, if you want to be freeride with an emphasis on freestlying the mountain then size down to the 155. If you just want to have a super stable board that's great for bombing a hill and riding the powder, then stay with the 158.


I actually have the 155 right now, and was wondering if I should get the 158 instead. I think I'll stay with the 155 then.
But thanks for the feedback man. I hope I enjoy it. Seems to be a good first board


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I know the chair, but I feel like the Alpental chair to the top is more sketch. I'll check it out this season though and re-compare as it has been a while since I've ridden that particular chair in Hyak.


No way, It's so sketchy it's been closed for 20+ years.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If it's not too much of a hassle, I'd actually gun for the 158. You are a 10lbs over the weight scale of the 155. This is going the make the board ride softer than what's intended. However, this might be to your advantage if you are a beginner. But it's not going to be good when you decide to start taking it down faster and steeper runs.

People often say a few cm doesn't make a difference, but it actually does. A few cm difference can make you fall under or over the weight limit as this case has done.

Falling out of the weight range for the board alters the flex.

Is the 155 going to make you not want to snowboard? Certainly not. It's just that the 158 is better suited to your size.

What is your boot size btw?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> No way, It's so sketchy it's been closed for 20+ years.


Oh man, now I know the chair. I was thinking of something else. The chair you speak of is ridiculous. No one should ever have to ride that thing.


----------



## Liqvid (Sep 28, 2010)

Leo said:


> If it's not too much of a hassle, I'd actually gun for the 158. You are a 10lbs over the weight scale of the 155. This is going the make the board ride softer than what's intended. However, this might be to your advantage if you are a beginner. But it's not going to be good when you decide to start taking it down faster and steeper runs.
> 
> People often say a few cm doesn't make a difference, but it actually does. A few cm difference can make you fall under or over the weight limit as this case has done.
> 
> ...



Thanks Leo.

My Boots are 10.5


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Oh man, now I know the chair. I was thinking of something else. The chair you speak of is ridiculous. No one should ever have to ride that thing.


Did you ever ride the back side of Hyak? They rarely had it open. What about when it was called Pac West? It was my favorite place to ski because of all the tree runs.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Did you ever ride the back side of Hyak? They rarely had it open. What about when it was called Pac West? It was my favorite place to ski because of all the tree runs.


No, I didn't. But according to their website, it will be open again this year.


----------

